# Geforce4 MX - Klonen nicht möglich!?



## bjou (26. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen

hab mir ne Albatron Geforce4 MX 480E (MX 440 Chipsatz) mit TV-Out gekauft und hab jetzt folgendes Problem:

In den nview Einstellungen kann ich nicht klonen, es ist nur Dualview(Standard) aktiviert, der Rest nicht anklickbar. Entsprechend habe ich auch nur ein Bild, und zwar entweder auf dem Monitor oder auf dem TV, möchte aber gern auf beiden ein Bild haben. TV wird also korrekt erkannt. Auch mit TVTool und allen Raffinessen (Dualview, Clone) funktioniert es nicht. Kann jemand Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## bjou (11. November 2003)

problemlösung:

adapter von dvi auf vga kaufen, monitor in diesen adapter stöpseln und alles funktioniert. hab ich jetzt nach tagelangem rumprobieren rausgefunden, is kein software-, sondern ein hardwareproblem


----------

